

Ask HN: List of great web development shops - mwhite

I'm interested in compiling a list of web development shops that tend to<p>* build high-quality medium-complexity websites using the best open-source frameworks and tools<p>* have at most a couple dozen employees, and most of them are technical<p>* have egalitarian decision-making structures<p>* probably have a physical presence<p>I started a spreadsheet with four that I happen to know of: http://exoweb.net (Beijing), http://hashrocket.com (Jacksonville, FL/Chicago), http://bocoup.com (Boston), and http://unspace.ca (Toronto).<p>http://bit.ly/iuQxyw
======
martinshen
Here's my list:

WEB DESIGN/BUILD <http://www.rokkan.com/> <http://www.f-i.com/>
<http://www.freshtilledsoil.com/>

INTERACTION & UX: <http://metalabdesign.com> <http://www.zurb.com/>

------
mgl
web applications: <http://applicake.com>

